# Under tank heaters and lamp dimmers



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Can I use a lamp dimmer, like this http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=S9BTUMrULYam9gS52IHoAw&ved=0CEgQ8wIwAA with an UTH if it were to end up being too hot on it's own?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

lamp dimmers work. You may want to pick up a temp gun(you can find them for like 20 dollars) to double check and make sure the temperature is accurate and stays accurate.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

purplemuffin said:


> lamp dimmers work. You may want to pick up a temp gun(you can find them for like 20 dollars) to double check and make sure the temperature is accurate and stays accurate.


hmm temp gun? I was going to get a digital probe thermometer...

Thanks for the reply!

Edit: also do you know if an 8watt UTH is enough for a 20 gallon long?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

temp guns are always good to spot check. The can be useful for measuring temps of different areas of the enclosure very quickly if anything does go wrong. Quick check the bottom of the tank, quick check the cool side, check the animal's skin itself. It's very useful and always good to have an extra source of accuracy to check against your thermometer!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> also do you know if an 8watt UTH is enough for a 20 gallon long?


 I was wondering something similar, I have a 2gal uncycled tank and was thinking of purchasing a 9w under tank heater (nor submerged) will that be too hot for my tank or too weak? there is a small layer of marbles on the bottom (bout 1.5 inch or less) and I was going to wrap the heater in a towel to protect the glass from over-heating as well as my counter. I have a thermometer on order so I can moniter temp


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

General rule is 5 watts per gallon.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Olympia said:


> General rule is 5 watts per gallon.


^^ thats for submersible water heaters


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

so will a 9W unsubmersible heat mat (made for reptile tank but using on fish tank) warm the water at all?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Not stably...i would get a submersible heater for fish...


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

ok thanks for the imput


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

For a 2 gallon there are some pretty cheap mini heaters that Marina makes. If you don't mind spending more money, a 25w adjustable heater should be fine. Many people recommend the Hydor Theo heater. It's only 7 inches long, so Good for smaller tanks...


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

kool beanz Ima have to check that out, thanks


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

No problem


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

ok question....what do yall think of THIS heater??? http://www.ebay.com/itm/170675413099?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I need something small and unobtrusive b/c my "tank" is actually a (LARGE) vase so i was thinking I could place this horizontally right at the neck. I like that is has a dial on the plug so I can adjust the temp w/o reaching into the bowl 

this is the thermometer I have on order, s/b here any day. Im not gonna put the heater in until I have a therm:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170897195992?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------

